# Apple recipes



## amber (Sep 25, 2004)

I will be going apple picking this weekend and wondered if you guys could offer me some of your favorite apple recipes.  Thanks!


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 25, 2004)

my fav!            
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Apple Butter

8         lbs.  apples (Johnathan, Winesap, Golden Delicious or MacIntosh)
2        cups  apple cider                   
2        cups  cider vinegar
2 1/4  cups  white sugar                  
2 1/4  cups  brown sugar
2        tbls.  cinnamon 
2        tbls.  ground cloves

Wash, remove stems, quarter and core fruit.
Cook slowly in cider and vinegar until soft.
Press fruit through fruit mill or strainer.
Cook fruit pulp with sugar  and  spices, stirring frequently, till done .  

Test for doneness by spooning a small amount on a plate.  When a rim of liquid does not separate around the edge of the apple butter, it is ready.
Fill hot sterilized jars, leaving 1/4 inch headroom.  Adjust lids and seal.

Good Luck!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 25, 2004)

BAKED APPLES WITH DATES, ALMONDS AND RUM

4 servings

1/3 stick unsalted butter, melted	
¼  cup dark rum	
½  cup apple juice
½  cup brown sugar			
2 large egg yolks	
1T heavy cream
1tsp. minced fresh ginger		
2tsp. flour		
1tsp. lemon pel
¼  cup toasted almonds		
6 pitted dates, chopped
4 large apples				
Additional melted butter/whipped cream

Preheat oven to 350. Mix ¼  cup butter, rum and apple juice in 8x8 glass baking dish.  Mix sugar, egg yolks, 1T cream, ginger, flour, lemon peel and 1 ½ T butter in small bowl til smooth; mix in almonds and dates.
Using melon baller, scoop out stem end and entire core of apples, careful to leave bottom intact.  Using vegetable peeler, remove 1 inch wide strip of peel from about top of cavity.  Pack cavities to top with almond mixture; arrange apples in prepared dish; brush surface with additional melted butter.
Bake til tester meets little resistance, brushing occasionally with juices and covering loosely with foil if filling is browning too quickly, about 45 minutes.  Serve warm with whipped cream.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 25, 2004)

At my work we have about 15 apple trees of many varieties: yellow delicious, mcintosh, Arkansas black, etc.  People come from all over to pick apples.  I just may have to make this apple crisp this weekend.  

SC

*Grandma's Apple Crisp*
www.bettycrocker.com

Total: 50 min 
Prep: 20 min 
Bake: 30 min 
Makes 6 servings 

4 medium tart cooking apples, sliced (4 cups)
2/3 cup packed brown sugar
½ cup Gold Medal® all-purpose flour
½ cup quick-cooking or old-fashioned oats
1/3 cup butter or margarine, softened
¾ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¾ teaspoon ground nutmeg
Cream or ice cream, if desired 

1. Heat oven to 375ºF. Grease bottom and sides of square pan, 8x8x2 inches. 

2. Arrange apples in pan. Mix remaining ingredients except cream. Sprinkle over apples. 

3. Bake about 30 minutes or until topping is golden brown and apples are tender. Serve warm with cream.


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 25, 2004)

These are wonderful.

Apple Cheddar Gratin 
2 pounds Granny apples, peeled and sliced
1/2 c raisins
1/2 ts cinnamon
1/4 c lemon juice
3/4 c brown sugar, packed
1/2 c flour
1/8 ts salt
1/4 c butter, softened
1 c sharp cheddar cheese, grated

1.Arrange apples in a well buttered 1 quart casserole. Sprinkle with raisins, cinnamon and lemon juice. 
2.With a fork, stir together the brown sugar, flour, salt, butter and cheese until crumbly; sprinkle over the apples. 
3.Bake at 350F for 30 minutes or until apples are tender.

Apple and Cream Lasagna 
9  Fresh lasagna noodles 
1/3 c Butter 
6  Granny smith apples, peeled,cored and sliced
1/3 c Brown sugar, packed
1/2 c Toasted and chopped pecans 
2 ts Ground cinnamon 
1 block Cream cheese,softened 
1  Egg 
1 ts Vanilla 
1 c Whipping cream, whipped to peaks
1/2 c Fresh breadcrumbs 
1/4 c Granulated sugar 

Preheat oven to 300F
1.In saucepan, melt 1/4 cup butter over medium heat. Add apples, cover and cook 10 minutes, or until tender, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and stir in 3 tb brown sugar, pecans and cinnamon; set aside. 
2.Place cream cheese and remaining brown sugar in large bowl. Beat 3 minutes or until light and fluffy. Beat in egg and vanilla. 
3.Fold whipped cream into cream cheese mixture in thirds, and set aside. 
4.Melt remaining butter. In small bowl, combine breadcrumbs, sugar and melted butter. 
5.Spread half of the apple mixture in bottom of a 11x7 baking dish. Layer with 3 noodles. Spread with half of cream cheese mixture, and layer with 3 more noodles. Spread with remaining apple mixture and layer with last three noodles. 
6.Top with remaining cream mixture and sprinkle with breadcrumb mixture. Bake for 30 minutes. Let stand 20 minutes before serving.


----------



## amber (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone , these recipes sound great.  What do I do with apple butter?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2004)

Apple butter is great on toast or an English muffin.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 28, 2004)

I got this one from an episode of Emeril a couple of years ago.  It's great.  I bake this in my 12" cast iron skillet.  It's kind of a cross between a spice cake, and pineapple upside-down cake, except it uses apples instead of pineapples.

Sour Cream Apple Cake
Yield: 12 servings

1 ½ # cooking apples, peeled, cored and sliced, such as Granny Smith
1 ½ t ground cinnamon, in all
¾ t fresh grated nutmeg, in all
2 c + 1 T sugar, in all
1 ½ sticks of butter, softened, in all
2 ¼ c flour
½ t baking powder
1 ½ t baking soda
1 t salt
2 eggs
1 t pure vanilla extract
1 c sour cream
2 c sweetened whipped cream, optional

	Preheat oven to 350°F. 
	Using an electric mixer, fitted with a paddle, cream the remaining sugar and remaining stick of butter together. Sift together the 1 t cinnamon, ¼ t nutmeg, baking powder, baking soda, salt and flour together. Add the eggs, vanilla and sour cream to the butter mixture. Beat until smooth. Add the sifted flour mixture, a little at a time. Beat until smooth. 
	In a mixing bowl, toss the apples with ½ t of the cinnamon, ½ t of the nutmeg, and 1 T on the sugar. In a large oven-proof skillet, combine ½ stick of the butter and ½ c of the sugar, over medium-high heat. Stir with a wooden spoon until the mixture caramelizes and becomes syrupy. Spread the apples evenly over the bottom of the pan. Remove from the heat. Pour the batter over the apples. Bake for about 40 minutes or until golden and the cake pulls away from the sides. Remove from the oven and cool for 15 minutes. Invert the cake onto a platter and serve warm. Garnish with whipped cream.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

Can't decide if I should try this or your onion bread recipe first, Allen!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 2, 2004)

This Danish applesauce torte is a dessert I’ve made often over the years.  It can vary in texture, depending on the applesauce (always freshly made!) and on how finely the almonds are grated.  If you use the commercially grated almonds, the consistency will almost be similar to sponge cake; while, if you grate the almonds yourself (I use a microplane rotary grater) and leave them coarser, the top will be delightfully crunchy.  Either way, it’s delicious.

*Aeblegroed Med Mandeldejg*

2 cups thick applesauce
1½ cups (a generous ¼ pound) ground, blaanched almonds
1½ Tbsp crystalline fructose (powdered fruit sugar)
3 large eggs, separate
heavy cream, whipped – for garnish

Preheat oven to 400° F.Use release spray to coat a 1-qt soufflé dish, or other deep baking dish of equivalent capacity.  

Pour applesauce into prepared dish. Mix sugar with ground almonds and beat in egg yolks, individually.  Mixture will be stiff.  Whip egg white with a pinch of salt until frothy, add a ¼ tsp cream of tartar, and whip just until stiff peaks develop.  Fold whites into yolk mixture. Pour combined mixture over the applesauce and bake for about 30 minutes.  

Serve lukewarm with whipped cream, softened ice cream, or nutmeg-scented anglais.

Note: The most nutritiuous & eye-appealing applesauce is made from _unpeeled_ apples.  The flavour is more intense & the colour is a lovely deep pink (unless, of course, green-skinned apples are used).  Adding the sugar & seasoning after the initial cooking also ensures your preferred sweetness level.  My method:

1½ pounds apples (4 large)
8 fl. oz water (or unfiltered apple juice)
1/3 cup sugar (or to taste)
2 tsp lemon juice (or a couple drops of pure lemon extract)
½ tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp freshly ground nutmeg

Wash, core, and slice apples.  Combine apples & liquid in saucepan. Cover & cook over gentle heat, stirring occasionally, until apples are soft.  Remove from heat & press sauce through a strainer or food mill to remove peel.  Return applesauce to the pan; add sugar (or honey), lemon, cinnamon, and nutmeg and cook, stirring constantly, until the sugar has dissolved.  Remove from heat & cool.  Recipe can be doubled very successfully.


----------



## chez suz (Oct 2, 2004)

Konditor..this tort sounds absolutly delicious!!
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 3, 2004)

Some years ago, my friend, Janice, & I were served this *Vienna Apple Cake*.  Later, she received the recipe from Werner Rosenbaum, one of Montreal’s foremost pastry chefs:

6 oz. butter
1½ oz slivered almonds
1½ cups flour
1 fl. oz. rum
pinch of salt
¾ cup apricot jam
¾ cup granulated sugar
2 cooking apples – peeled, cored, grated
4 large eggs
¼ tsp vanilla extract
zest of ½ lemon
½ cup powdered sugar

Heat oven to 350° F.

Place butter in a large mixing bowl; beat until creamy.  In another bowl, beat eggs together w/ sugar and slowly and slowly add to creamed butter, mixing carefully.  

Add almonds, grated apple, flour, rum, vanilla, salt, and lemon zest.  Mix very gently for about 2 minutes.  

Pour batter into a greased 9-inch cake pan.  Bake for about 35-40 minutes.  Turn out onto a wire grid to cool.  But, while the cake is still warm, not hot, brush with an apricot glaze which is made by bringing apricot jam to a soft boil.  (Strain the jam through a sieve it’s not clear.) 

Add sufficient water to the powdered sugar to make a thin icing and pour over the glazed cake _immediately_ after applying the apricot glaze.  If cake & glaze are still warm, the icing will harden slightly as it cools, giving that transparent icing professional bakers call fondant. 

Share & enjoy together!  Remember: success unshared is failure.


----------



## chez suz (Oct 3, 2004)

Konditor..I dont know which apple recipe to try first!!


----------



## chez suz (Oct 3, 2004)

Konditor..I dont know which recipe to try first.


----------



## amber (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyone have experience with freezing sliced apples?  Should I cook them first for an apple pie mix or just free them? When they thaw, are they soggy?  I read online that you can freeze sliced apple on a cookie sheet and put them in baggies, but wondered how well they hold up when they thaw.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 3, 2004)

my experience is that foods with a lot of water in them do not hold up well to freezing.  I would make the pie filling and freeze it, or here is a recipe from Gale Gand for a make-ahead pie that you can just take out of the freezer and put straight into the oven!

*Freezer Apple Pie*

Good Luck!


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

wasabi you rock... always right there with a recipe lol


----------



## amber (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks Wasabi.  I thought the same thing about freezing apples.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 4, 2004)

Here's another one.  I haven't made this, so I don't know if it works or not.

Apple Pecan Dumplings
Yields:  6 servings

Pastry for 3 pie shells
2 oranges
½ c light brown sugar, packed
¾ c sugar, in all
1 T flour
4 medium cooking apples
½ t cinnamon
2 - 3 T cold butter or margarine
2 T broken pecans

	Grate the orange peel to yield 2 T of orange zest.  Juice the oranges, and add enough water to make 1 c.  In a saucepan, mix ½ c of each sugar with flour; add orange zest  and juice.  Cook and stir until mixture thickens and clears, about 3 minutes.  Pare, core, and cut apples into 1” horizontal slices.  Mix remaining sugar and cinnamon; cut cold butter into 6 pieces.  Roll pastry 1/8” thick; cut into six 7” squares.  Place one apple slice on each; sprinkle with 1 t of the cinnamon sugar mixture.  Top with second apple slice; press 1 piece of butter into center of apples; sprinkle with cinnamon sugar.  Brush pastry edges with water; wrap around apples, pinch to seal.  Place dumplings in a 13 x 9” baking dish.  Bake in a 400°F oven for 10 minutes.  Reduce oven temperature to 325°F.  spoon some orange sauce over dumplings; bake 10 minutes.  Spoon over more sauce; bake 10 minutes.  Repeat, sprinkling with pecans; bake 15 minutes.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2004)

I posted this earlier but thought I would move it here!  

I got this one from a Kraft Food & Family magazine. I did not use the brands they promoted & they were great. I also just used a full fat sharp cheddar cheese instead of the reduce fat stuff. 

Harvest Baked Apples 

Prep Time: 10 min 
Total Time: 45 min 
Makes: 8 servings, 1 apple each 

8 medium baking apples 
1 cup apple or orange juice 
1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar 
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon 
1 cup (4 oz.) shredded CRACKER BARREL 2% Milk Reduced Fat Sharp Cheddar Cheese 
1/4 cup raisins 
1/4 cup PLANTERS Chopped Pecans, toasted 

PREHEAT oven to 350°F. Remove cores from apples to within 1/2 inch of bottoms of apples; pierce the skins with a sharp knife. Place apples in shallow baking dish. 
COMBINE juice, sugar and cinnamon; pour over apples. 
BAKE 30 to 35 min. or until apples are tender, basting occasionally with the juice mixture. Remove apples from oven. Combine cheese, raisins and pecans; spoon evenly into centers of apples. Let stand 1 min.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 4, 2004)

crewsk, I saw that recipe and thought the cheddar and apple were a great idea (reminded me of the old days at Marie Calender's when the napkins used to say "apple pie without the cheese is like a kiss without the squeeze" - they were right too!) 

Am very glad to know it's good!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2004)

You're welcome WW! One of my favorite snacks is Ritz crackers with a piece of apple & a slice of sharp cheddar cheese on top just slightly warmed in the microwave.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 4, 2004)

Try put apples in salads like grate them. Make some apple juice by putting apples in a blender and then filter it then heat it up and put some cinnonmon suggar in it. On top put some whpped cream. Good hot drink during the winter


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 6, 2004)

I just received some more Apple recipes in my email from a friend.  I'm going to cut/paste them to this thread.  I haven't had the time to test any of them.

Cee Cee's German Apple Cake 

3 eggs 
2 c sugar 
1 c Vegetable Oil 
1 t vanilla 
2 c flour 
2 t cinnamon 
1 t baking soda 
½ t salt 
4 c chopped, peeled tart apples 
¾ c chopped pecans 
For the frosting: 
1 pkg (8oz) cream cheese, softened 
2 t butter 
-or- margarine, softened 
2 c powdered sugar 

	In a large mixing bowl, beat the eggs, sugar, oil, and vanilla. Combine the flour, cinnamon, baking soda, and salt. Add to the egg mixture and mix well. Fold in apples and nuts. Pour into greased 9 x 13 x 2” baking dish. Bake 350°F for 55 - 60 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean. Cool on wire rack. 
	For the frosting:  in a small mixing bowl, beat cream cheese and butter. Add powdered sugar, beat until smooth. Spread over cake. Refrigerate leftovers.

Apple Goody 

3 c apples, sliced 
1 c sugar 
1 heaping T flour 
¾ c brown sugar 
Dash of salt 
For the crust:
¼ t soda 
¾ c flour 
¼ t baking powder 
Cinnamon to taste
¾ c oatmeal 
1/3 c melted margarine 

	Mix first 5 ingredients together. Put in 8” square pan. Combine remaining ingredients and sprinkle over the apples. Bake at 350°F for 20 - 30 minutes. Top with Cool Whip if desired.

Apple Bars 
Makes: 24 - 48 servings, depending on size

2 ½ c flour 
1 c sugar 
1 t salt 
1 c shortening, such as Butter Flavor Crisco
2 eggs, separated
milk 
1 ½ c cereal (rice krispies/corn flakes) 
8 - 10 sliced peeled apples 
1 ½ c sugar 
1 ¼ t cinnamon 
2 egg whites
For the Frosting: 
2 c powdered sugar 
Enough water to make runny 
½ t flavor (think this is vanilla, or almond, or whatever extract) 

	Sift together the flour, sugar, and salt in a large mixing bowl. Cut the shortening into the dry mixture.  Combine the egg yolks with enough milk to make 2/3 cup.  Add this to the flour mixture.  Roll out half of the dough to fill a 12 x 15” jelly roll pan. Bring the edges up like a pie. Sprinkle the cereal over the bottom crust. Mix the apples, sugar, and cinnamon, and spread over cereal and crust. Roll out the remaining dough and place over apples, sealing the edges. Whip the egg whites and spread over crust with a fork. Bake at 350°F for 45 minutes.  When it’s done, spread with the frosting and let cool.

All Day Apple Butter 
Makes: around 4 pt

5 ½ # apples, peeled, cored and finely chopped 
4 c white sugar 
2 t ground cinnamon 
¼ t ground cloves 
¼ t salt 

	Place the apples in a slow cooker. In a medium bowl, mix the sugar, cinnamon, cloves and salt. Pour the mixture over the apples in the slow cooker and mix well. Cover and cook on high 1 hour. Reduce heat to low and cook 9 - 11 hours, stirring occasionally, until the mixture is thickened and dark brown. Uncover and continue cooking on low 1 hour. Stir with a whisk, if desired, to increase smoothness.  Spoon the mixture into sterile containers, cover and refrigerate or freeze.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 26, 2004)

Today, as I walked by all the apples on the ground at the ranger station I thought of this recipe and this topic. I may have to pick some of the apples and make this pie for my coworkers this week. 

Dutch Apple Pie

2 cups flour
½ cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
½ cup oatmeal
¾ cup melted butter
2 cups diced apples
1 cup water
1 cup granulated sugar
3 tablespoons cornstarch
¼ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla

Combine flour, brown sugar, 1 teaspoon salt, oatmeal and melted butter to make crust. Reserve 1 cup of crust for topping. Press crust into pie dish. Cover crust with apples. Add water to sugar in a medium saucepan and bring to boil. Dissolve cornstarch and ¼ teaspoon of salt in a little water. Stir into boiling mixture and cook until thickened. Stir in vanilla. Pour custard over apples. Sprinkle with the reserved pie crust. Bake at 350º for 55 minutes.


----------



## amber (Nov 7, 2004)

I still have alot of apples to use, and will eventually try most of the recipes you all have provided.  Today I tried  Cee Cee's German Apple Cake, provided by AllenMI.  It came out great Allen, thanks!  I made a few changes.  Instead of pecans, I used crushed almonds since I had those on hand, I used an 8x8 square glass pan since I didnt have the size pan suggested, I eliminated cinnamon because hubby hates it, and I didnt use frosting because I prefer apple cake on its own.  It came out awesome, nice and high, dense, great texture.  I cant taste it though because I have a cold, but hubby said its really good. 

Thanks again AllenMI


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 7, 2004)

My mother always made her apple pies just as if she were going to bake them right away.  Then, she froze them.  

When we baked them, you could not tell the difference between those made fresh, and those that were frozen.


----------



## amber (Nov 7, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> My mother always made her apple pies just as if she were going to bake them right away.  Then, she froze them.
> 
> When we baked them, you could not tell the difference between those made fresh, and those that were frozen.



I did just that!  Someone had suggested that on here, so I made the apple pie filling, let it cool, put it in ziplock bags and froze them ( layed the bags flat in the freezer).  I have enough frozen now for two pies.  Glad to hear the frozen stuff tastes as good as if it were made fresh.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 7, 2004)

amber said:
			
		

> Anyone have experience with freezing sliced apples?  Should I cook them first for an apple pie mix or just free them? When they thaw, are they soggy?  I read online that you can freeze sliced apple on a cookie sheet and put them in baggies, but wondered how well they hold up when they thaw.




My mom said that when she freezes them, she doesn't have a problem; just slice and freeze. She did say, however, that they do come out a little soft, but they still work great for cooking.

Here's a real quick recipe that my great grandma made a lot:

All you need to do is quarter your apples, peeled or not, it doesn't matter. Put them in a baking dish and cover with red-hots. Put in the microwave until the red-hots melt, and they're done! They are super easy, fast, and tastey! Especially good on vanilla bean ice-cream!!!!!! MMMMMMMMMM  MMMMMMMM!!!!

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## Paula (Sep 25, 2005)

since the apple season is still here, I would like to share with you my favorite recipe -straight from my home country- rice with apples
Unfortunately , I do not have exact measurements because it is so easy and I make it so often 

rice
apples- for two people I usually use 6 average apples
3 tablespoons of sugar
vanilla sugar
milk
whipped cream
cinnamon
sour cream 

OK, so this is how I make it.
 First, peel and grate the apples . Then, place them with 2 tablespoons of sugar in the skillet and cook for about 10 minutes stirring from time to time. In the meantime, bring to boil pot with milk ,vanilla sugar and 1 tablespoon of regular sugar; place rice in the pot and cook untill tender.

Preheat oven to 350F, butter the casserole dish -I use one made of glass.

When both rice and apples are ready, place 1/3 of the rice on the bottom of the casserole dish , then spread one tablespoon of sour cream and some cinnamon over, put half of the apples, rice and so on - the last layer needs to be rice!!

Place our casserole dish into the oven for about 20-30 minutes. When ready cut it into pieces like you cut lasagne and serve with whipped cream and cinnamon 

Yummi

This dish in my home is served as sweet dinner , however I know people who eat it as dessert


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2005)

what is vanilla sugar?


----------



## licia (Sep 25, 2005)

On many of the apple recipes an "A" with an accent mark appears in the amount. What does it mean? Is it a substitute for something? Thanks.


----------



## Paula (Sep 25, 2005)

texasgirl hmm... how to explain it , in Canada ,where we live, it is available in grocery stores , also you can buy it in specialty stores with baking supplies .  It is packaged in the same way as  baking powder - I buy dr oetker's brand . 

If you will not be able to buy it in the store , here is a simple recipe for making vanilla sugar 


I hope it helps 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_24170,00.html


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 25, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> On many of the apple recipes an "A" with an accent mark appears in the amount. What does it mean? Is it a substitute for something? Thanks.


 
licia, it is just a programming error.  The "A" with an accent mark does not mean anything.  I have removed it from my Dutch Apple Pie recipe.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 25, 2005)

*Pain*

Sorry to bother all of you but does anyone have recipe for Apple Crisp w/ Oatmeal on top with pecans?  I didn't see in any of recipes posted.  Thanks


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 25, 2005)

Sometimes I do this simple dessert because its so good and simple:

Peel and core 5 apples and and cut into 1/8th pieces.....cut apple in 1/2...cut one of the pieces in 1/2 and then one of those pieces in 1/2.

Put the apples in a saucepan on med-low heat.......sprinkle with cinnamon, sugar and nutmeg to taste.  Cook till the apples are tender.

This is really good served by itself or serve it on top of icecream.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2005)

Paula said:
			
		

> texasgirl hmm... how to explain it , in Canada ,where we live, it is available in grocery stores , also you can buy it in specialty stores with baking supplies . It is packaged in the same way as baking powder - I buy dr oetker's brand .
> 
> If you will not be able to buy it in the store , here is a simple recipe for making vanilla sugar
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Paula!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Sorry to bother all of you but does anyone have recipe for Apple Crisp w/ Oatmeal on top with pecans? I didn't see in any of recipes posted. Thanks


 
This one doesn't have pecans, but, it's good and you could probably add chopped pecans to the crumb topping or sprinkle them on top.

http://www.recipezaar.com/82925


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 25, 2005)

*texasgirl*

thanks.  I will add what I think would go with it.  I knew the oatmeal just made it taste so good when I once fixed it.  do appreciate.  

Had a special treat today when we saw show in Discovery Channel about  Flight 93 on Sept ll.  It was supposed to be hijacked by some terrorists and son recognized the voice as  that of Keifer Sutherland.  Told me I should have been the one to notice first.  He does have good voice.  Very interesting how they made everything seem the way it was.  That is the way I hope I react if something going to make us a target for a building is to put up a fight.  Famous last words, 'Let's roll'.  Everybody should remember that.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I love his voice!! SEXY !! looks pretty darn good too


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 13, 2005)

Wasabi Woman, does the apple butter need to be kept chilled?  And how long does it last.  I was thinking about making this for my mom's birthday present, but it would have to be shipped to her.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 5, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Today, as I walked by all the apples on the ground at the ranger station I thought of this recipe and this topic. I may have to pick some of the apples and make this pie for my coworkers this week.
> 
> Dutch Apple Pie
> 
> ...


 


SC, just wanted to let you know that I have this in the oven right now. It smells heavenly!! Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 5, 2005)

Crewsk, it is one of my favorite pies.  In fact, I was thinking of making it also this weekend.  One my coworkers bought me lunch the other day and I want to make him something as a thank you, so I am going to make this pie.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2005)

for an entree with apples, i recently posted a recipe under the meats thread for pork tenderloin with apples and onions, with a link, and my tweaks. it was so good, i just got the order to pick up another tenderloin to make it again this week. it is simple, quick, and delicious.


----------



## mish (Nov 5, 2005)

All the apple recipes look DELICIOUS. (Couldn't help it  ) If anyone is still looking for apple recipes/ideas... how about a Waldorf Salad? You could add in any leftovers like chunks of chicken or turkey - or tuna. Here's one from Paula (Apple Fried Pies) that looks good too. (I love this topic  )

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_22251,00.html

This one always makes me hungry.

http://www.ihop.com/index.html


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 5, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone , these recipes sound great. What do I do with apple butter?


 
I know I'm a bit late, but around here, people put apple butter on cottage cheese.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 5, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Sorry to bother all of you but does anyone have recipe for Apple Crisp w/ Oatmeal on top with pecans? I didn't see in any of recipes posted. Thanks


 
Again I am late, but when I make apple crisp with my special ed students, I use 2 or 3 packets of maple and brown sugar instant oatmeal and cut in enough butter to make crumbs.  We use a hand crank thing that peels, slices, and cores the apples.  Because of allergies etc. we can't put nuts in it, but pecans would certainly be a nice addition.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 5, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> SC, just wanted to let you know that I have this in the oven right now. It smells heavenly!! Thanks!


crewsk, I found this recipe and you had made it. sounds so good. Do you know if this would be ok to freeze?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well I sure poster my last post wrong. What I would like to know is does the Dutch apple pie that SierraCooks posted here freeze well?


----------

